# Getting married in Canada- Inland spousal application



## panandy (Apr 14, 2014)

Hey there 

So my fiance (canadian) and I (british) were planning on getting married next summer and for him to move to the UK afterwards. We were doing this because my job pays more, but due to redundancies , it makes more sense for me to move there. His family will be ridiculously happy about that lol. Anyways, I already have a visit planned and booked for May, and we were thinking about just getting married then. My parents said they'll come and all his family will come, so it'd be a proper wedding. We've got a bunch of questions that hopefully some of you can help us with. 

Looking online, CIC says that once you reach a certain stage in your inland spousal application process, the spouse can apply for a TWP. Does anyone know which stage that is? While he said he's happy to support us both as long as it takes, it would mean he has to take a year off school (which he's actually happy about) and work full time. He waits tables for a living and so we'd be on a pretty tight budget! Just wanting to know when people thought I'd be able to contribute. 

When I show up at the airport, Im obviously going to have some issues. Big question that nobody seems to know the answer to- do I tell them our plans? My gut and my hope is that I can tell them and show our plans for the wedding and the whole genuine relationship type thing. I don't want to lie (even by omission) and I feel like that would just be a bad thing! But would that mean that I'm ineligible because we want to do an inland application? Do I have to prove that he can support me? Spouses don't have to prove that on the application itself, but maybe to get into the country... I just don't know how to do that when he's an hourly worker and the majority of his money comes from tips. And on top of that, he's in school full time until the end of april, so he only goes full time in may.... Would a letter from his parents saying that they are willing to help support us if need be be enough? And finally, are there any other pieces of information I'd need to bring with me?

Sorry for so many questions. If you can't tell I'm a worrier.  If anyone has answers to any of these questions or any other helpful advice, we'd really appreciate it.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Rule 1. Never lie to Immigration Officers. If lie uncovered the consequences could be quite severe, including deportation. 
Could you please provide the link whereby the CIC states you can apply for TWP after a certain length of time?


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

Auld Yin said:


> Rule 1. Never lie to Immigration Officers. If lie uncovered the consequences could be quite severe, including deportation.
> Could you please provide the link whereby the CIC states you can apply for TWP after a certain length of time?


Not a certain length of time, but at a certain point in the process you can apply for a TWP... This is what our lawyers did and my wife was able to work significantly sooner than if she just waited for the PR to process. Sometimes it pays to pay the experts, as I would not have known this otherwise.


----------



## panandy (Apr 14, 2014)

Auld Yin said:


> Rule 1. Never lie to Immigration Officers. If lie uncovered the consequences could be quite severe, including deportation.
> Could you please provide the link whereby the CIC states you can apply for TWP after a certain length of time?


Thats what I have always thought, but so many people have been saying not to say anything that I was beginning to doubt myself! 


This is from the CIC website:

I am a Canadian citizen and my spouse is not. Can my spouse work in Canada?

It depends on the immigration status of your spouse. If your spouse or common-law partner is a permanent resident, they can work in Canada.
If your spouse or common-law partner is in Canada on a temporary resident (visitor) visa, they have to apply for a work permit to be able to work.

Your spouse or common-law partner can apply for a work permit from inside Canada if:

-they have a temporary resident permit that is valid for six months or more; OR
-they are in Canada because they have already applied for permanent residence from inside Canada AND they have passed certain stages in the main application process; OR
-you are a Canadian citizen and resident of Ontario returning to that province to work in an academic or health-care career (see pilot project).


----------



## conflict73 (Oct 18, 2013)

panandy said:


> Thats what I have always thought, but so many people have been saying not to say anything that I was beginning to doubt myself!
> 
> This is from the CIC website:
> 
> ...


And I can give you recent anecdotal evidence that once you reach the part of pr process where they ask you to attend medical etc, the letter states you may apply for a work permit. Takes approx 17 days online application.


----------

